# High output AA lights?



## Manual Man (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello again....

Just received a WF-504B (XG-G R5) and have showed it to my mates...who now want something like it for rabbit spotlighting, heres the challenge though:
The light needs to run off AAs and put out at least 220 lumen of reasonably focused light and cost under about $20.
Any ideas?

Cheers


----------



## RyanA (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: High output AA lights (DX)?*

Buy this, replace the driver with SKU 7880. Run it on NiMH. Done and around $20.


----------



## RyanA (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: High output AA lights (DX)?*

the bin of the LED is P2. Probably won't break 220lm even at 800ma. Buck is only possible if the voltage provided by the battery is higher than the Vf of the LED (typically around 3.5 volts, though it varies depending on bin, manufacturer, color, etc.). I'm afraid boost is only possible in this case. If you did a 2x14500 setup you might be able to use a buck driver. Or 1x14500 might be able to use a buck/boost. But boost is pretty much your only option with anything but Li-ion AA cells. Boost basically draws extra current to make up for the voltage required by the LED that the battery cannot provide. There's no magical solution, an LED will require a certain amount of Wattage to run at a particular output say 3 watts to produce 200 lumens. To do that it needs 3.5 volts @ around 850ma. The battery needs to provide that 3 watts, however an NiMH battery only produces somewhere between 1.2 and 1.5 volts. So the converter needs to draw over 2 amps at 1.2-1.5 volts to deliver 3 watts to the LED. This does not account for inefficiency.

Edit: I should also mention that most NiMH AA cells have a capacity of around 2000ma or higher. So even though that particular converter board draws a lot of power the cell has plenty to give. This setup should run for half an hour or more.

Here is a tutorial on how to replace the driver in that light https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/190624
Ignore the parts about freezing the light and removing the emitter. The driver board should be supplied with 2 wire leads, negative and positive, feed them up through those two holes, solder them to the board.


----------



## sol-leks (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: High output AA lights (DX)?*

How about a solarforce L2R with R2 dropin from ebay? The shipping is free. Should run you about 23 or 24 bucks I believe. The seller is itc_shop. it isn't 220 lumens though. You will be hard pressed to get 220 lumens out of any AA light, no matter the price unless is uses 4 or more AA's.


----------



## Manual Man (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: High output AA lights (DX)?*

Thanks for that....you learn something new every day 

Might have to convince them to go for rechargeable 18650s...the WF-504B that I have is great, the only down side is that I had to spend $50 to set it up (light, batteries, recharger, additional drop-ins  ) That Solarforce defiantly seems worth a look. Will let check back with them...I think they will be sold on the Solarforce, just one last question though...is the Solarforce L2R a p60 host?....oh and how many lumen can you expect from 2 AAs?

Cheers.


----------



## vectrex (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: High output AA lights (DX)?*

Most of your L2R questions should be answered here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/246286
The 504B can be modified to hold 2-3 or 4 AA, with the use of extension tubes. 
1x L2-ECR for 2xAA Setup. 2 x L2-E18 for 4 x AA Setup. You will need a spacer that the batteries don't rattle. I use an aluminium tube with inner diameter of 15 and outer diameter of 18 mm. With a 3 or better 4 AA setup you can use standard dropins without soldering. But that will most likely blow your budget. 
Will it be a dedicated weapon light?


----------



## Tally-ho (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: High output AA lights (DX)?*

Solarforce flashlights are great for the price but if they go for 18650, Skyray S-R5 or Uniquefire R5 are greats too, both P60 hosts. They couldn't be wrong with it. Around 20$, XP-G module included. 

Have a look also to (Akoray) PDC AK-16 . It works with alkaline, Ni-Mh (AA) and also Li-Ion. This smaller flashlight is not as bright as your WF-504B but it is a nice one to start with and it will be ready for 14500 if your friends make their mind later for li-ion.
It is 3 modes, all programmable, that is a nice feature compared to others.


----------



## fran82 (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: High output AA lights (DX)?*

HIGH output AA flashlights:

Hugsby P31
TrustFire F20
TrustFire R5-A3


----------



## LEDninja (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: High output AA lights (DX)?*



fran82 said:


> HIGH output AA flashlights:
> Hugsby P31
> TrustFire F20
> TrustFire R5-A3


Please note the high lumen numbers can only be achieved with *14500 not AA*. 14500 is a lithium battery, not recommended for non flashaholics (or flashaholics) that have not taken a lithium battery safety course.
*Using Li-ion cells in LED flashlights safely*
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/235164
If you are willing to go to lithium cells 18650 for the bigger torches and 16340 (RCR123A) for the smaller ones makes more sense than 14500.

You will need 2AA to crack the 150 lumen mark.
How about an Ultrafire C3 Q5 with 2AA extension tube. 
Aurora SH0030 is a 1 mode Q5 equivalent but they have dropped the extension tube. Do NOT know if the ultrafire tube would fit.
Wonder if the Ultrafire C3 extension tube would fit the TrustFire R5-A3?
EDIT
Romisen RC-P3 2AA
Ultrafire WF-606 2AA
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/185112
/EDIT

There is a couple of 2AAA LED flashlights.
TANK007 E06 SSC-W42180U HA-III 170-Lumen LED Flashlight (2*AAA) available in red or black.

The initial lumens of a good LED bin 3AAA light is very good but due to lack of driver and cheap design (insufficient heat sinking) the output of most drops a lot. The Romisen RC-W4 is the exception available in gray or black.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 18, 2010)

If there are any more links or strong references to DX/KD, this thread (or any other threads that contain them) will be *CLOSED* .


----------



## Tuikku (Sep 24, 2010)

I had programmable Akoray K-106 as my only AA light.
Did not like it because of hard clicky and a bit big size. Sold it to my friend.

No I lack a decent budget AA light. (I have those 1$ as giveaways and LEdlenser but...)

Any ideas?
Preferably from a site without shipping.

I would like:
-not as big as Akoray?
-possibility to run 14500 would be nice
-1 AA most likely or cr123 with 1 AA tube or so

I´m open to suggestions


----------



## Ecolang (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: High output AA lights (DX)?*



LEDninja said:


> Please note the high lumen numbers can only be achieved with *14500 not AA*. 14500 is a lithium battery, not recommended for non flashaholics (or flashaholics) that have not taken a lithium battery safety course.
> *Using Li-ion cells in LED flashlights safely*
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/235164
> 
> ...



The New C3 (Which does not appear to have a single interchangeable part with the older C3) can do 177 lumens with 2 NiMH AAs. And 234 at switch-on with 3

The Aurora SH0030 is one to be avoided like the plague. Awful doesn't even come close. It makes the old C3s look reliable. Fixable but too much effort to be worth it.

The recent C3 Q5 is a very much better light. 

The C3 tubes - either variant - do not fit the R5-A3 which has a "male" switch whereas just about every other light has a "female" switch.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Sep 24, 2010)

DM51 said:


> If there are any more links or strong references to DX/KD, this thread (or any other threads that contain them) will be *CLOSED* .


I understand the links part, but for the strong references to DX/KD - should we not mention them by name, like they don't exist? Just trying to figure out the lay of the land, since this does not seem to be specifically addressed in the rules section. Of course I may have missed it. Perhaps the mere mention of a name might be deemed advertisement?

Manual Man, perhaps the Trustfire R5-A3 might meet your criteria.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 25, 2010)

Rusty Shackleford said:


> I understand the links part, but for the strong references to DX/KD - should we not mention them by name, like they don't exist? Just trying to figure out the lay of the land....


Very fair question. By strong reference, I mean anyone thinking they can get around the policy by making a smart-a$$ reference in which the dealer or the product is given a clumsily-disguised but very obvious boost.

There are other sections of CPF where the policy towards DX products is more relaxed; for example, some of the components used in modifying lights are useful to modders, and some latitude is permitted with links there.

That does *NOT* apply in the Budget Lights sub-forum, where there is zero tolerance.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Sep 27, 2010)

Haha, there are enough smart-a$$es to go around. But I wouldn't want your job - one person being a smart-a$$ could be another just trying to be helpful. Tough call sometimes, I suppose.

Hey Manual Man, you still looking for your light?


----------



## march.brown (Sep 27, 2010)

DM51 said:


> If there are any more links or strong references to DX/KD, this thread (or any other threads that contain them) will be *CLOSED* .


Hi DM51

Are we allowed to mention the names of DX or KD plus the prices and the type of torch that they sell such as "DX , single AA , 102mm long , $6-99" etc ? ... That is without giving the exact model number or link ... The reason that I ask is that no-one seems to be reprimanded for mentioning Surefire , Dereelight , Lummi , Shiningbeam and many more of the manufacturers and sellers of torches ... This might be down to my age (72) , but I genuinely don't understand why we can mention some links but not others ... The same with Ebay , are we allowed to show the links there ?

In my particular case , I do not have the disposeable income to buy the better known (expensive) flashlights and am forced to buy from KD , DX and Ebay and similar sites so it is great to have links to the cheaper recommended items.

I am sorry if I am in any way contravening the rules and regulations of CPF , but I genuinely don't understand the problem ... Surely the idea of a forum is to allow posters to help others in finding items that will satisfy their needs irrespective of price.

If I have submitted anything here that offends the Moderators or the other posters , then it is done out of my own personal ignorance and I apologise for it in advance.

Perhaps you can expand and enlighten me on my lack of understanding of the rules.

Many Thanks.
.


----------



## barnefko (Sep 27, 2010)

HI there
BTT:
If it wasnt for the 20$ i'd go for the eagletac P10A2 - this was one hell of a light. No.2 would be the modded RC-G2II with the DX (uuups - the bad word..) multimode driver.

Let us know what you chose...

greetings


----------



## Tuikku (Sep 27, 2010)

I decided to order an Ultrafire C3 SS from you-know-where :naughty:
I also ordered a couple of those R5 emitters, maybe I can mod it to be a bit better.
Not going to upgrade driver, although I´m not totally sure if it can handle different emitter.


----------



## Manual Man (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Rusty...sort of :laughing:, you-know-where just had a sale on some AA lights, one for as little as $9.60 (with a R2) (think it was a Ultrafire S10) which I was thinking of buying 3-5 of to redistribute among my friends but due to a lack of info I thought i'd wait a while and see if something else pops up, so ended up missing the sale. Probably be better off having a look around but I did like the idea of an R2, as sadly there are not many cheap AA R5s round.


----------



## march.brown (Sep 28, 2010)

march.brown said:


> Hi DM51
> 
> Are we allowed to mention the names of DX or KD plus the prices and the type of torch that they sell such as "DX , single AA , 102mm long , $6-99" etc ? ... That is without giving the exact model number or link ... The reason that I ask is that no-one seems to be reprimanded for mentioning Surefire , Dereelight , Lummi , Shiningbeam and many more of the manufacturers and sellers of torches ... This might be down to my age (72) , but I genuinely don't understand why we can mention some links but not others ... The same with Ebay , are we allowed to show the links there ?
> 
> ...


 Hi again DM51

I just noticed that Amazon , Wallmart , Costco and even Ebay get mentioned fairly regularly ... Some with links provided.

So I am still in the dark as to why some links are allowed but those to KD and DX are not allowed.

KD and DX (plus some others) are selling cheap torches which fill the needs of others such as myself who do not have the sort of disposeable income that is needed to buy Surefires etc ... My most expensive torches are either ITP (A1 , A2 or A3) or Solarforce (L2 and L2i).

Please can you assist a septagenarian (me) in understanding the reasons for the war against KD and DX and their cheap (and sometimes nasty) torches ... Their products fit nicely in the budget sector.

I apologise in advance if I have inadvertantly contravened CPF rules ... I merely need to know the answers please.

Many Thanks.
.


----------



## ddt (Sep 29, 2010)

I have three bright lights:

4sevens Quark AA2
Filzer IBEAM-X4-B (2 x AA)
Dorcy 3W Super Led 3 AAA

The oldest and cheapest is the Dorcy. Its bright, has one output level, and is not regulated.

The Filzer was about $28cad, is about 100 lumens and throws very well (its zoomable). The light pattern is a rounded square, which is different. It has only one level. Filzer claims 8 hours.

The Quark is the brightest and most expensive. 4Sevens say 205 lumens on max. It has 8 modes. From very dim (.4 lumems) to max (in 5 levels) and three blinking modes.

The Filzer and Quark can be stood on end (light up). The Filzer has a momentary on function - you can change the switch on the Quark to get the same function but then you cannot stand it up...

Think the best deal of the three is the Filzer. The Quark is more flexible with multiple levels but the Filzer gives a warmer light and its beam is much more focused and the light fairly even. It would be the hands down winner if it had a few more levels and a strobe function.


----------



## LEDninja (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: High output AA lights (DX)?*



Manual Man said:


> the only down side is that I had to spend $50 to set it up (light, batteries, recharger, additional drop-ins  )


Let them know the total cost ($50). They will have to budget for that at which point it is easy to get a much more reliable light than Ultrafire from places with much better customer service than where you got your 504B.

The Quark AA2 is $59. 206 *OTF* lumens.

The Quark Mini AA2 is $43. 180 *OTF* lumens.

220 LED lumens works out to 165 OTF lumens assuming 75% light transmission.
But according to the manufacturer the XP-G R5 version outputs more than 220 lumens. So what exactly did you get?
BTW the manufacturer of the 504B is one of those that do not have their own measuring equipment and just take the biggest number they can find on the LED manufacturer's website. So take those numbers with a grain of salt.


----------

